# Brand new Asus P5E3 Deluxe Wifi-AP @n doesn't boot



## Chouf (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi there,

I think I'm missing something so I quickly post something in cas someone would have a magic idea.

I've just purchased a brand new MB Asus P5E3 Deluxe Wifi-AP @n, an Intel Core 2 Duo, 2 x 1Gb of RAM DDR3 10666 and a new PSU Corsair 530w. I've installed everything in my Antec P150 box. I followed carefully the user manual to make sure I wouldn't forget something.

The PC is now setup, but when I press the power button, nothing happen. I can see the green led on the board, but nothing happens, no fan spinning, no video signal nothing. It's like if the MB wouldn't receive the "startup" signal. So I thought I made a mistake with the PWR connectors. I double checked everything and it's installed according to the manual. I've also tried to shortcut the two pins for the power, but nothing happens.

I've connected the 24pins power connecter as well as the 8 pins one (also tried with the 4 pins one).

Any idea what I'm missing?


----------



## HTC (Apr 26, 2008)

Did you hook your case's power cable to the motherboard?


----------



## Chouf (Apr 26, 2008)

HTC said:


> Did you hook your case's power cable to the motherboard?



hi there,
yes it's the first thing I've checked.
As I said, I've connected the 24pins power connector as well as the 8 pins one (also tried with the 4 pins one).


----------



## HTC (Apr 26, 2008)

Chouf said:


> hi there,
> yes it's the first thing I've checked.
> As I said, I've connected the 24pins power connector as well as the 8 pins one (also tried with the 4 pins one).



That's not the cable i'm referring to. Take a look @ this pic (it's from a Rampage Formula):







That was the power cable i was referring to: the "PWRSW" cable from the case (not the PSU) to the motherboard.


----------



## Chouf (Apr 26, 2008)

oops ok sorry.... I know what you mean now 
yep i've also double checked this.
Asus provided a big jumper on which one can connect the different cables from the case
this is how it's configured:






and the back:






I've also double checked the 24pins power connector coming from the PSU as well as the 8 pins one:






note that I have a little cap I can use to convert the 8 pins plug on the MB to be a 4 or 8 pins power connector. Should I use a 4  pins or 8 pins one?


----------



## Chouf (Apr 26, 2008)

and btw, on that big jumper from Asus I've alreayd tried to swicth all connectors coming from the PC case (in case the "+" and "-" was not right - don't know if it makes a difference)

I've also tried to connect the PWRSW directly to the pins on the MB without using the big jumper. Same stuff


----------



## spearman914 (Apr 26, 2008)

> Well, all that occurs to me are some things that may be obvious to you, but I'll list them -- is the EATX12V aux power connected? are the clear CMOS and chassis intrusion jumpers in the right positions? are the mobo mounting screws not overtightened, and have you checked to see that they are not shorting to any adjacent conductive signal runs? Have you tried removing and reseating the memory stick(s)? Is the cpu fan monitor connected to the mobo properly, so the mobo doesn't incorrectly sense that the fan is not running or not present?



If none of those work then it is a possibility you got a bad batch.


----------



## HTC (Apr 26, 2008)

Chouf said:


> and btw, on that big jumper from Asus I've alreayd tried to swicth all connectors coming from the PC case (in case the "+" and "-" was not right - don't know if it makes a difference)
> 
> I've also tried to connect the PWRSW directly to the pins on the MB without using the big jumper. Same stuff



If that didn't work then spearman914 might be wright: i know i'm out of ideas 

The reason it thought it could be it is because that happened to me before and i was like "WTF? That was working OK 10 minutes ago!!!" and it turned out to be that little thing ... 

EDIT

I noticed that in one of your pics, the case's speaker cable isn't hooked up. This is important because it's what gives you the beep sound you hear when everything is OK and several beeps when it's not.


----------



## Chouf (Apr 26, 2008)

hi spearman,
I've just tried a clear CMOS (removing the battery and so on) and it didn't change anything.
The weird stuff is that it's like of the MB was not getting the "power on" signal are not even the chassis fan is working.... just the green led on the MB.

The PSU was working fine yesterday evening so I don't see why suddenly it would be broken...


----------



## HTC (Apr 26, 2008)

I edited my previous post: check it, please.


----------



## Chouf (Apr 26, 2008)

HTC said:


> I edited my previous post: check it, please.



thanks for the idea, but there's no case speaker on the Antec P150.
I have a an old one I'll see if I can connect it, but I'm not sure


----------



## Chouf (Apr 26, 2008)

ok I've just connected the spare speaker I have, but nothing happens. Pressing the powerbutton has no effect whatesover. 

Even if the MB is dead, at least the chassis fan should start spinning no?


----------



## HTC (Apr 26, 2008)

Chouf said:


> ok I've just connected the spare speaker I have, but nothing happens. Pressing the powerbutton has no effect whatesover.
> 
> Even if the MB is dead, at least the chassis fan should start spinning no?



Not if it were hooked to the motherboard and this was "dead" and yes if it were hooked up directly to the PSU.

OK: i'm officially out of ideas. Maybe someone else can help 

EDIT

One last idea!

Use the "user CP" to edit your system specs: maybe something else is the problem.


----------



## Chouf (Apr 26, 2008)

Done for the system specs.

This is driving me crazy, I blew up a MB because I hoover the dust (I know bad idea), bought the same model on eBay and it was dead, bought this brand new MB Asus and still nothing. I have a new MB, new CPU, new RAM, new PSU and it still doesn't work. It's madness


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 26, 2008)

The e8400 is pretty new, another user had the same problem you need a newer bios.


----------



## Chouf (Apr 26, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> The e8400 is pretty new, another user had the same problem you need a newer bios.



my problem is that I cannot flash the bios as it doesn't start


----------



## Chouf (Apr 26, 2008)

Really I don't know what's going on here.
I thouht because of the story of hoovering that my PSU was dead. So I replace the Antec one by a Corsair one.

Just for a test, I've now connected the MB with the Antec PSU, standing outside the case.
Guess what happenned, I pressed the power button and all fans (chassis, CPU, ATI x1900xt) started to spin, all leds are active and so on.

Only problem (and it very strangly looks like the other problem I had yesterday with another MB  ), is that I have no image at all. My monitor (which I've alreayd tested many times) stays black


----------



## HTC (Apr 26, 2008)

Chouf said:


> Really I don't know what's going on here.
> I thouht because of the story of hoovering that my PSU was dead. So I replace the Antec one by a Corsair one.
> 
> Just for a test, I've now connected the MB with the Antec PSU, standing outside the case.
> ...



Have you hooked the video card to the PSU? I believe that card has to be!


----------



## Chouf (Apr 26, 2008)

HTC said:


> Have you hooked the video card to the PSU? I believe that card has to be!



yes it was hooked to the PSU (as the ATI fan was spinning - very fast btw)
I've also tried another non 3D Nvidia card and still the same thing (everything starts but no image)


----------



## Chouf (Apr 26, 2008)

i'm starting to think it's the case the problem (even though it's impossible).
tested 3 MBs, 2 videos cards, 2 CPUS, 4 type of RAM, 2 PSU, always the same issue (everything starts but not video signal)


----------



## HTC (Apr 26, 2008)

Chouf said:


> yes it was hooked to the PSU (as the ATI fan was spinning - very fast btw)
> I've also tried another non 3D Nvidia card and still the same thing (everything starts but no image)



Do you have another computer to test the monitor on? Even though it worked before, it might have "bitten the dust" since the last time it was working.


----------



## spearman914 (Apr 26, 2008)

Huh how could the case effect stuff. Case is not connected to any wires have to try the MB on a caseless watever. Like you try the MB and boot in mid air. Just plug the HDD and Power Led to the MB , CPU , Video , RAM , Monitor, PSU everything else to the MB. Try booting again. See if that works.


----------



## Chouf (Apr 26, 2008)

HTC said:


> Do you have another computer to test the monitor on? Even though it worked before, it might have "bitten the dust" since the last time it was working.



I'm sure it works as each time I connect the VGA cable to my IBM laptop the image comes up.
But the monitor only have a VGA entry, so, on my problematic PC with the ATi card I'm using a little converter DVi-VGA. Do you think this could make a difference?


----------



## spearman914 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey try this maybe one of your sticks/slots have a problem. Take out one memory stick boot again. If it still occurs take out the other one and put the one you took out before back and boot again or...... or try putting them both with 1 slot spaces between them. Ex: Slots 1 and 3 / Slots 2 and 4 or Slots 1 and 4 / Slots 2 and 3. And also try booting with one stick each time in a different slot.


----------



## HTC (Apr 26, 2008)

Chouf said:


> I'm sure it works as each time I connect the VGA cable to my IBM laptop the image comes up.
> But the monitor only have a VGA entry, so, on my problematic PC with the ATi card I'm using a little converter DVi-VGA. Do you think this could make a difference?



It's possible that the problem is with the converter. Also: try spearman914's suggestion.


----------



## Chouf (Apr 26, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> Hey try this maybe one of your sticks/slots have a problem. Take out one memory stick boot again. If it still occurs take out the other one and put the one you took out before back and boot again or...... or try putting them both with 1 slot spaces between them. Ex: Slots 1 and 3 / Slots 2 and 4 or Slots 1 and 4 / Slots 2 and 3. And also try booting with one stick each time in a different slot.



thanks again for your ideas, but I've already tried that.


----------



## Chouf (May 1, 2008)

OK I finally went ot an IT shop and they found what the problem was.
They discovered that the BIOS of the MB was too old to support the Intel E8400. Luckily they had a Q6600 (or something like that) available and when they installed their CPU, the MB booted just fine. Only then they were able to flash the BIOS (quite difficult without video output) and once the BIOS was updated to the latest version, they reinstalled the E8400 and the MB started.

I've spent a lot of time trying to figure out what was going on. So I hope this will help someone.

On the other hand, I had to pay 100 EUR for the service in the IT shop (they've spent +/- 2h on this so the price is fair), but I do not find very fair that even though I bought a CPU listed in the MB documentation as supported, I had to have a spare CPU to be able to flash the BIOS. To be frank I think I'm going to open a support ticket to Asus ad ask compensation.


----------



## imperialreign (May 1, 2008)

Chouf said:


> oops ok sorry.... I know what you mean now
> yep i've also double checked this.
> Asus provided a big jumper on which one can connect the different cables from the case
> this is how it's configured:
> ...




I'm glad to hear you've gotten the issue straight with an updated BIOS, I was going to recommend that anyhow.  This board can be a little BIOS buggy and sensitive on occassion - especially if you start running high overclocks.  A little annoying, but not the end of the world.

As to the CPU power coonector, to the best of my knowledge, you should only run the 4-pin instead of the 8.  I believe the 8-pin is meant for more stable mobo power with extreme OCs.  I don't think you'll hurt anything having it connected, but unless you really need the extra juice, I don't see a point.


----------



## Chouf (May 1, 2008)

hey there, thanks for the reply.

I have a small issue with this new MB I've just installed, I cannot boot from my Plextor IDE CDROM drive. I've also tried with another Plextor IDE DVDROM drive and it's the same story. I can't see any of these drive in the BIOS and even though I've set "ATAPI CDROM" as 1st boot device, each time I boot up to OS, I get the message (from Jmicron) "Detecting drives, please wait..." and then "Reboot and Select proper Boot Devices or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key".

On the IDE cable, I have a 20gb IDE HDD with the OS (Win XP) as Master (I triple checked the jumper settings) and the CDROM as slave. I've also tried with both devices as cable select and I even tried without the HDD and only with the CDROM or DVDROM drive.

I also have a blank SATA HDD which is recognized fine, but there's no OS on it. I've tried with and without that HDD connected, it made no difference.

I used the IDE cable from Asus as well as my own rounded IDE cable I had before and was working fine. I've also reset BIOS settings to default (F5).

Any idea what I'm missing?

Thanks in advance for you help


----------



## imperialreign (May 1, 2008)

Chouf said:


> hey there, thanks for the reply.
> 
> I have a small issue with this new MB I've just installed, I cannot boot from my Plextor IDE CDROM drive. I've also tried with another Plextor IDE DVDROM drive and it's the same story. I can't see any of these drive in the BIOS and even though I've set "ATAPI CDROM" as 1st boot device, each time I boot up to OS, I get the message (from Jmicron) "Detecting drives, please wait..." and then "Reboot and Select proper Boot Devices or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key".
> 
> ...




I had a similar issue with my older P5W-DH board; try this:

in BIOS, set your boot priority to normal settings (i.e. HDD first, etc, etc) and reboot.  While it's on the POST screen, or shortly thereafterwards, hit the F8 button.  It'll take you to a boot menu where you can select which device you want to boot from.  Then select the optical drive and it should boot from the disk.  For some reason, having the optical disk set in BIOS as the primary boot drive seems to conflict with the Jmicron hardware.  Odd.


----------



## Chouf (May 1, 2008)

hi imperial, thanks for the idea, but unfortunately it didn't work.
in the BIOS, the boot order is set to HDD > CDROM > Remov. Media (I've disabled the floppy because I don't have one). I can see my SATA HDD in the BIOS, but no trace of any of my IDE devices (1 HDD and 1 optical drive).

When pressing F8 at POST, I do reach the menu to select the boot device, but again, here, I only see my SATA HDD listed. It's like if any of my IDE device cannot be detected.

As explained above, I've already tried with another optical drive as well as another IDE cable.
All devices are properly powered up as I can open/close the CDROM drive to insert a CD.

I've also tried by disabling the Jmicron in the BIOS but it made no difference.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 1, 2008)

If your board and psu has the 8 pin power connector,use that.The last three asus boards i have had had the 8 pin which i have used with no detrimental effect.You may as well use it if your board and cpu have it.

Glad you got your problem sorted.Maybe they should start flashing the boards to the latest bios prior to shipping.


----------



## Chouf (May 1, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> If your board and psu has the 8 pin power connector,use that.The last three asus boards i have had had the 8 pin which i have used with no detrimental effect.You may as well use it if your board and cpu have it.
> 
> Glad you got your problem sorted.Maybe they should start flashing the boards to the latest bios prior to shipping.



hi tigger, yeah but I suppose the MB I got was from one of the early shipment as the guy at the IT shop told me it was a very old revision of the BIOS. Anyway, it doesn't excuse the fact that Asus screwed up. 

Any idea for my IDE drive not recognized problem?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 1, 2008)

Do you have the jmicron controller enabled? on newer boards the ide is from an add on chip and not from the sb natively.Have a check of that and get back.


----------



## Chouf (May 1, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> Do you have the jmicron controller enabled? on newer boards the ide is from an add on chip and not from the sb natively.Have a check of that and get back.



jmicron is indeed enabled in the BIOS.
I've also tried with jmicron disabled but it was the same.

I had a look on the MB but I don't think there's a jumper to enable/disable jmicron.

maybe I'll have to buy a SATA DVD drive.... but IDE should work.... I don't know what's going wrong...


----------



## imperialreign (May 1, 2008)

IIRC, without me looking in my BIOS settings, make sure under the Advanced Options menu - under the Onboard Devices submenu - make sure the setting underneath Jmicron [Enabled], which should be "Set Controller Mode as:" (or something similar), is set to [IDE].

Also, double check the jumper of the back of the optical drive and make sure it's set to either 'Master' or 'Cable Select' - Cable Select preferably, and double check that the black connector on your IDE ribbon is plugged into it - if it's the only device, it shouldn't make a difference, but some drives and BIOSes can be picky.  If you have a second HDD, make sure the jumper on that is 'Cable Select' as well.


----------

